# Route from Tellico Plains to west Atlanta



## Albmain (Mar 27, 2009)

Looking for advice / feedback on this leg of my return trip from PCD.

Currently looking at Tennessee Hwy 68 from Tellico Plains to the Georgia line. Pickup Georgia Hwy 5 / 515 / 76 to I-575.

Anyone familiar with this area? Other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

You might find this map to be useful. I've only driven a few of them but they were all fun - though with significant variety. The road across northern SC, for instance, is much more wide open and less scenic than the ones I drove in NC. It was good for making time but not so much for driving or getting nice pictures. 

Jim


----------



## Albmain (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the response JimD1. You are right, some of those are good and I will be on them earlier in my trip.

I should be more specific on my request. I will have already traveled the eastern portion of my route. I will be entering Tellico Plains from Robbinsville via the Cherohala Skyway. The next portion of my trip is between Tellico Plains and western Georgia, heading south (trying to avoid Atlanta but it looks like I will pick up I-285). Nothing really interesting for just driving in that area.

It just seems like Highway 68 etc. would be more fun than continuing west from Tellico Plains to I-75 and taking that all the way to Atlanta / I-285.

So I am looking for suggestions in that area.


----------

